# 

## Bee_Maja

:"                       ,     .
          ,   .    ,                  ,   .          ."

, , ,  ,             3 .,        ?

----------


## .

.    .        .        .

----------


## Bee_Maja

:   -? ,   ?       4  ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

. ,   ))
  " "?      ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

2 ,  ,  -  , ...,  ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## flomaster

,  .
 ,    , :     -  ,          ,  ?

----------


## flomaster

:    -   - .       ,   ,    -     , ,  ?
    .

----------


## .

> -  ,







>

----------


## flomaster

*.*,

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,   .


,  ,   -             (  ,       ),  -              ,       ?       ,     "  "

----------


## .

> "  "


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ?


  ,     ,           3 ?     ,      ,  ,     ,    ""      ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ?


,    ,       ,              :Embarrassment:

----------


## innari

,  . "  "   (- )   / : , .,    .   .        ,     . 
10   86  -    
86   10  -   .     2013       .    ""     .                 ?

----------

